
Facebook Distances Itself from Marc Andreessen - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/10/facebook-distances-itself-from-marc-andreessens-statements-on-free-basics/#.6qjorz:UTqk
======
SixSigma
> I made an ill-informed and ill-advised comment about Indian politics and
> economics.

Before entering a market with a radically different strategy, perhaps it is
better to not be ill-informed or ill-advised. Business 101 tbh.

And when your board members say in public that they are ill-informed and ill-
advised regarding one of your major strategies, what does that say ?!

If @pmarca was an employee he would likely be presented with a resignation
letter to sign.

------
pjg
Net neutrality is paramount. Regardless of country/region of the world. To
offer limited Internet to people who are going to get it anyway within an year
or two with control over what they could surf and what they couldn't is wrong.
Period.

